# New lenovo Y500 shown up



## $hadow (Apr 16, 2013)

A new version of lenovo y500 has shown up in US market and now lenovo had stopped gt650 m usage and has started using 750m instead of that. Here check out this link.
Lenovo Y500 Specs | IdeaPad Laptop Tech Specs | Lenovo (US)


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 16, 2013)

Isn't that the same Re-Branded kepler GPU with a 5-10% difference ? Assuming that same series gt730m ~GT640m.


----------



## sanemate (Apr 16, 2013)

$hadow said:


> A new version of lenovo y500 has shown up in US market and now lenovo had stopped gt650 m usage and has started using 750m instead of that. Here check out this link.
> Lenovo Y500 Specs | IdeaPad Laptop Tech Specs | Lenovo (US)



Come on, I got my Y500 4 days back


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Isn't that the same Re-Branded kepler GPU with a 5-10% difference ? Assuming that same series gt730m ~GT640m.



Even if it is, its still good 
And having 7xx mobile GPUs now clearly indicates 7xx Desktop GPUs are not far..


----------



## sankar (Apr 16, 2013)

i see two difference.
one is GT 750M
other is Intel Centrino Wireless N-2230. i think intel wireless video is now available with this model just like S5-P550PSC earlier this was not available.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 16, 2013)

If its a SLI GT750m GDDR5 then graphic performance will surely be eye-candy.As per NBCHK , GDDR5 GT750m~GTX660m.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 16, 2013)

$hadow said:


> A new version of lenovo y500 has shown up in US market and now lenovo had stopped gt650 m usage and has started using 750m instead of that. Here check out this link.
> Lenovo Y500 Specs | IdeaPad Laptop Tech Specs | Lenovo (US)



But not sure when will the new y500 hit the Indian market.. Indian version still has gt650m only


----------



## RON28 (Apr 17, 2013)

GT 750M will perform near GT 670M...


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2013)

RON28 said:


> GT 750M will perform near GT 670M...



AFAIK there is no gt 670m, may be you are referring to gtx 670m?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Isn't that the same Re-Branded kepler GPU with a 5-10% difference ? Assuming that same series gt730m ~GT640m.



750m is the rebranded 660m graphic card



ariftwister said:


> But not sure when will the new y500 hit the Indian market.. Indian version still has gt650m only



It will be coz yesterday I was in talk with a lenovo sales rep and he told me about it so I checked US site


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2013)

$hadow said:


> 750m is the rebranded 660m graphic card
> 
> 
> 
> It will be coz yesterday I was in talk with a lenovo sales rep and he told me about it so I checked US site



Good...


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2013)

Good but I think it will take atleast 2-3 months to get officially launched here as Y500 came after 3 months & Y580 never came here. 
Lenovo should take more interest in Indian market. People here bought Y500 even after knowing that it has faulty touch pad. So they must understand the importance of gaming laptops in Indian market & launch newer ones quickly.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Good but I think it will take atleast 2-3 months to get officially launched here as Y500 came after 3 months & Y580 never came here.
> Lenovo should take more interest in Indian market. People here bought Y500 even after knowing that it has faulty touch pad. So they must understand the importance of gaming laptops in Indian market & launch newer ones quickly.



+1

Also what will be the price with gt 750m? Will it increase?


----------



## sanemate (Apr 17, 2013)

Any idea if Lenovo India has a return policy like teh US (<21 days)


----------



## $hadow (Apr 17, 2013)

Well there will be no launch in this case. Lenovo ceased using y500 with 650m and is now selling it for about 799$. Now the new is priced at same as earlier prices. We can see this model by the start of may afaik.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Apr 17, 2013)

$hadow said:


> 750m is the rebranded 660m graphic card
> 
> 
> 
> It will be coz yesterday I was in talk with a lenovo sales rep and he told me about it so I checked US site





No, GT 750m DDR3 is expected to give the same performance as GTX 660m
however, the GDDR5 version will likely outperform or at-least give similar performance to GTX 670m


----------



## sanemate (Apr 17, 2013)

Also, does it mean, for guys who wanetd to go for 650m unltrabay, should hurry up as it might be out of stock in US soon. Otherwise, can one combine 650m with 750m in SLI?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 17, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Also, does it mean, for guys who wanetd to go for 650m unltrabay, should hurry up as it might be out of stock in US soon. Otherwise, can one combine 650m with 750m in SLI?



750m has a different sli with its own. Secondly sli is suffering from a lot of micro shuttering that is why lenovo has moved away from 650m sli.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2013)

It would be great if Lenovo starts selling ultrabay components. 
Also putting mSATA in our laptop would be great but I don't think mSATA drives are available in India? Any idea


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Also putting mSATA in our laptop would be great but I don't think mSATA drives are available in India? Any idea



Yeah it's very rare


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2013)

I've posted something in Y500's thread, as I took it off topic


----------



## $hadow (Apr 17, 2013)

Very soon it will be available since India is going up at a rapid pace and many manufacturers have started giving importance to India.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Very soon it will be available since India is going up at a rapid pace and many manufacturers have started giving importance to India.



But Lenovo is such a slow learner.. It has omitted whole y series except y500 and even the v series laptops in India


----------



## $hadow (Apr 18, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> But Lenovo is such a slow learner.. It has omitted whole y series except y500 and even the v series laptops in India



Reason being lenovo had never considered India as a potential buyer but this y series response should change its mind.


----------



## Gtb93 (Apr 19, 2013)

I hope it ships with Synaptics 
And that, it releases in India sometime soon!
Any ideas when the Series7 is retailing?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2013)

There is no word as of now from sammy. And yeah I also hope for synaptics from lenovo.


----------

